# VIP charter company



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

Has anyone had any experience with the VIP charter company in the virgin islands?


----------



## rhans (Oct 11, 2003)

Sure have, and they''re great people. In fact we are starting another with them next Tues. VIP is located in Benner Bay with a pretty nice supermarket located accross the lagoon for provisioning. A left at Compass Point puts you right at Current Cut and between St. Thomas and St. Johns. You can easily clear into the BVI''s at Sopers W. End Tortola or continue to Great Bay JVD to clear that afternoon. They have a wide range of boats to choose from Mono 40''s thru 54, Cats or the dreaded power yachts. Two thumbs up.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Clearly not an employee of the company, as its ST. JOHN. St. John''s is in New ******* Brunswick. VIP seems to be doing good. I have a boat "borrowing" one of their slips right now for repairs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a boat with VIP and they are great people. We were there in Dec. and spent 10 wonderful days in the VI.
Glenn is the manager/owner and does a great job. The boats are in great shape and my dingy captain ( my wife) loves the one pull starting of the outboard, as well as the sparkling clean boat inside and out and the sweet smell of the towels and sheets they provide.. They are small, as Glenn says sometimes it is hard to compete with the big guys whose marketing budget is bigger than our net income. He then points out how the additional charges at some other companies are included in his pricing. By the way he will meet or beat any other companies prices.
Another advantage I believe as do most is the fact they are in the USA. We normally land at 3:00, provision on the way to the boat (Marina Market) and the next morning we are off. Checking into the BVI is very easy, and even though we now have to check back into the USA Cruz Bay is my wife''s favorite shopping place. Then it''s to the south side of St. John. Salt Pond is our favorite anchorage has a beautiful Reef in the middle of the it. We manage to spend at least two days sometimes three and normally head back to Compass Point (2 hrs), and were on a plane home by 4:00 that day.
If you would like anymore information let me know.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

VIPSAILING is a charter company in Greece with a C&C 39 special sailing boat with a skipper and very low prices. I see the site of this company and I know this exellent and spacious sailing boat.Look for details at www.vipsailing.gr


----------



## ddilman (Oct 26, 2004)

I am looking to chartering my boat during the six month winter lay up. Any advice on how to start my search and other suggestions!


----------

